# Non-Pressure Chronic Ulcer - coding the healing ulcer



## knitschelm (Nov 2, 2015)

As a patients wound heals and now that there are more specific ICD 10 codes to describe severity of the ulcer do we code the ulcer as it appears on the date of service. (code range L97.10-L97.50).

For ex.  If a patient presents with an ulcer with necrosis of bone (L97.104) and the wound begins to heal and presents a month later with only fat layer exposed would we then code the most specific code appropriate at the time of the visit (L97.102)?.

Thank you
Kris


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes the code will change for each encounter that the wound changes.


----------

